

Another major Rackspace outage. (I'm moving my servers) - pmikal
http://www.google.com/search?q=rackspace+status

======
Scott_MacGregor
I just chatted Rackspace (the Sales Dept to see what they would say), they
said to me that all new accounts will be in the VA-DC facility, and not in the
Dallas facility.

They never seem to have these problems in the San Antonio HQ facility. I
wonder what the problem is with this particular Dallas facility. What could be
the difference between the Dallas and San Antonio facilities? San Antonio
seems to run like a clock, and the Dallas center seems to be starting to look
like the Corvair--unsafe at any speed.

------
robotron
When Rackspace has an outage does that generally mean Slicehost does as well?
I ask because I was looking at using Slicehost but being a Rackspace company
has me leery.

~~~
javery
I believe most Slicehost slices are still hosted in St. Louis and would not be
subject to the DFW data center downtime. Not sure if new ones are being
created their or not.

~~~
kylec
From what I've heard new slices are automatically created in DFW, but you can
request that they be moved to an STL datacenter by contacting support.

------
pmikal
Realtime twitter updates in search, cool:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=twitter+rackspace>

------
mattking
I was able to ssh into my server on one IP, but not another, which also meant
some sites worked and others didn't. Seems like a network connectivity issue.

------
pmikal
"Network issue, not power, you can remote desktop into device. Not sure what
the problem is yet." According to phone support.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I couldn't remote desktop into my servers during the outage

------
pmikal
philip: when is rackspace going to be back up?

Anarka F: looks like we just lost connection to a server in Dallas I do not
have details since it just happened can I have your name and email address and
I will send you details as soon as everything is back up

Anarka F: our engineers are on top of things! hang tight!

------
pmikal
<http://status.apps.rackspace.com/>

------
pmikal
Rackspace is down, support not answering phone.

